# New stack of Drake



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

This is Drake at 3 1/2 months old and this is a self stack. What do you think?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

sTUNNING


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent color. He is going to be dark!

Slightly stretched puppy with high withers, dip behind withers. Good angle of croup, but it should be a bit longer. Good angulation front and rear. Upper arm should be longer. Very good bone and what a wonderful face and expression.


----------



## majitrix (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice looking pup!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Send him to me!!!!









Really nice topline and secondary sex characteristics. Good pasterns. Steep upper arm. Great pigmentation.

He's already quite a looker.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is stunning


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

LOVE sables. Gorgeous puppy!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Drake is much darker now, i'm hoping he will be as dark as his sire Max but if not i'll still love him.


----------

